# And now for something completely different



## John Perkins (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi all, I've been reading here a while, but never did a formal intro on this page. I just wrote this over the weekend and thought some of you might enjoy it. It is definitely not my usual type of piece (being more of an orchestral guy), but hey I needed to release some frustration.

http://www.bushwmd.com

Feel free to pass the link along to anyone you think might appreciate it.

John


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to V.I., John! Hehehe, I listened to yer Bush-song. Very cool guitar-work...  You play guitar? I do... I've got some wierd guitarstuff on me site as well... But it's a cool song. Stuttering Bush! heheh :lol:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi John
Welcome to V.I.
btw great job on the editing of the baboons' speeches. :D 
nice leads as well


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 12, 2004)

LOL John! Hopefully this helped take the edge off :x  And of course, welcome to V.I.!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 12, 2004)

Well done...be afraid, be very afraid.
J


----------



## John Perkins (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks guys! It was a lot of fun doing that. Very cathartic. Please feel free to pass on the link to anyone you think might enjoy it.

Sid: Yeah, I'm guilty for all the guitar noise on there. I play piano more often than guitar these days though.

John


----------



## John Perkins (Nov 13, 2004)

Sid_Barnhoorn said:


> Welcome to V.I., John! Hehehe, I listened to yer Bush-song. Very cool guitar-work...  You play guitar? I do... I've got some wierd guitarstuff on me site as well... But it's a cool song. Stuttering Bush! heheh :lol:



Got a chance to listen to your stuff this morning. Really like it! I _love_ the intro to A Passage Darkly.

John


----------

